# Wie support die Bokke??



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry Boys,

Maar as ek vandag moes kies tussen dubbel kaartjies vir die bokke en 'n sessie in 'n tree stand of pit blind dan wen die pit blind hands down.

Die rede.

Tot dat die beste spelers gekies word vir die span maak nie saak watter provinsie hulle is nie kan ek nie die Bokke suport nie want ons slaan ons name met 'n plank.

Hoe kan spelers wat nie die Super 14 gespeel het of perform het die groen en goud van dag oor hulle koppe trek en trots voel om dat hulle daar voor gewerk het?

Hoekom kan die bok kaptein nie 'n vol 80 min game speel nie?

Ek gaan skiet erder boog en Support die BLOU span.

Ek sal graag wil weet wat dink julle.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek weet nie Gerhard, ek raak maar ook skuins oor die goed. Kyk ons nasie praat mos nie meer eintlik party politiek nie, en het sport en sport spanne ons politiek begin raak. Nou word politiek wragtig na ons game gebring. Ek het ook 'n jag vir die naweek gehad op Hoedspruit, moes 'n Kudu vir 'n vriend skiet. Selle as jy gedink, maar die griep het een van my naweek bestuurders plat getrek en nou moet ek werk. Ons sal maar moet sien of die minister van sport en kultuur woord by daad gaan voeg en die manne se paspoorte gaan vat. Druis teen die konstitusie in as jy my vra, maar ja.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek dink die beste wat Jake White kan doen is om 100% te luister na die minister van sport.... (Wag 'n bietjie, hoor my lied)

Sit in net wie hulle wil, wit, swart, bruin. Maak nie saak nie. Jake moet terug sit en laat die "kenners" wat so gretig op die nuus blaker wie hulle dink in die bok span moet wees. DAN, na ons 'n horibale drag slae by die Engelse gekry het gevolg deur 'n nagmêrrie tri-nations (en ons sal!) sal die ape op die raad dalk besef dat as ons ooit 'n kans gaan hê in die World Cup, dat ons die BESTE spelers moet kies, nie die wat volgens hulle "tenagekom" is nie! Hoe de donder kan hulle verwag moet ons perform teen die wêreld se beste as ons nie ONS beste spelers kies nie!?!?!?!?! Daar is tien talle ouens wat vuurwarm was in die Super 14 maar nou die toets op Tv moet sit en kyk.....?

Anyway, al maak ons ook hoeveel geraas, poletiek sal daar altyd wees. Hulle het agtergekom dat ons rugby kultuur vir ons 'n sagte plek is. As ons "agtergeblewene" spelers dan so great is, hoekom doen die Bafana Bafana so kak.....?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Engee,

Kom ons gaan jag maar eerder want ons bloed druk sal nie hou nie of 

MAAK DIE BULLE ALMAL BOKKE !!!!!

en trek vir hulle 'n blou spring bok trui aan.

Dan kyk ons Rugby uit die boonste rakke

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> As ons "agtergeblewene" spelers dan so great is, hoekom doen die Bafana Bafana so kak.....?


Dit was 'n lekker Saterdag tot nou...ek wil dit totaal en al verloor, ek het darem gedink die mense behoort sokker te kan speel. 

Ek wens hulle wil eerder hulle ongevraagde energie gebruik om iets aan Bafana Bafana te doen. Dalk het die bliksems 'n teorie dat als eer afgebreek moet word voor daar weer opgebou kan word. Maak my be..k.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Dit was 'n lekker Saterdag tot nou...ek wil dit totaal en al verloor, ek het darem gedink die mense behoort sokker te kan speel.
> 
> Ek wens hulle wil eerder hulle ongevraagde energie gebruik om iets aan Bafana Bafana te doen. Dalk het die bliksems 'n teorie dat als eer afgebreek moet word voor daar weer opgebou kan word. Maak my be..k.




Kom ons support die nasionale skaak of dart span. :wink:

Ek voorspel die Tri Nations en die World Cup sal die selfde wees as die Krieket World cup. En ons sal weer cokers genoem word.

Gaan skiet sommer 'n klom bos duiwe om die frustrasie weg te skiet van dag.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek gaan self vandag jag, ry 12:00 na 'n pêl om Bosvark te try voorsit vanaand.

Die rugby, soos Bush sê jaag net die bloed druk op!

Gerhard, ek al die emails wat ek na jou stuur kom terug na my toe. KAn jy moontlik vir my 'n beter kwaliteit foto van jou Rooibok ram stuur? As dit ok is met jou wil ek hom gebruik in 'n artikel vir Julie?

Alles van die beste.

Engee


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Right, ek is nou klaar gewerk. Gaan 3-D skiet. Sien julle later.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats Bokke


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Congrats Bokke


Dit moes seer gewees het vir die Engelse.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Ek gaan self vandag jag, ry 12:00 na 'n pêl om Bosvark te try voorsit vanaand.
> 
> Die rugby, soos Bush sê jaag net die bloed druk op!
> 
> ...


After the super 14 final I don't think my blood pressure will ever be raised by rugby again. I think I blew a heart valve when the Sharks scored their second try.
Congrats to the bokke for skopping die engels se gat but I agree with Gerhard:

Maak die BULLE almal BOKKE!


----------

